# Need a Companion coupon?



## J-1 3235 (Dec 13, 2012)

I have not used my companion coupons for this year. These are valid until 2/28/13. If anyone can use one, please PM me.

Mike


----------



## J-1 3235 (Dec 17, 2012)

Both coupons are spoken for........two happy travelers


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2012)

How do you earn or get companion coupons?

Thanks


----------



## AlanB (Dec 21, 2012)

Ben,

You must travel on Amtrak enough to earn status, be it Select, Select Plus, or the new Select Exec, you get a couple of these coupons in your annual membership kit.


----------



## SubwayNut (Dec 21, 2012)

At least when I got my middle of the year Select membership kit it didn't include any companion coupons!


----------



## AlanB (Dec 21, 2012)

Maybe that's a Select Plus thing only. In fact, now that I think about it, Select gets Free upgrades and Lounge coupons. It's Select Plus that gets upgrade coupons and companion coupons. I suspect that Exec will also get the companion coupons too.


----------



## Misty. (Dec 25, 2012)

I'll confirm that it's a Select Plus thing  Also, with my plans for my known travel before the coupons' expiration made already, I don't see myself needing the ones I got a few days ago. If anyone else needs them, let me know via PM 

EDIT: Double checked the expiration dates on my coupons on a whim - They don't expire until 1/31/14! Still, if someone wants the companion coupons, I'll send them out


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 25, 2012)

Sorry for the stupidity... But how do these companion coupons work? Being Select I just get the Upgrade and Lounge Coupons.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 25, 2012)

You call up Amtrak, or visit with an agent in the station, give them the code on the coupon and then pay for one seat and you get the second seat for free.


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 25, 2012)

Thank You Alan!


----------



## Misty. (Dec 31, 2012)

Just an update - both of my coupons are gone now.


----------



## Trainut (Jan 1, 2013)

My wife, just yeasterday, received a letter from AGR, thanking her for the recent use of her AGR World MasterCard, and enclosed there was a free Companion Coupon. WOW.

We had to go to the Saint Paul station to get the tickets as they were paid with a voucheer.

She was going to go on the trip to CVS by herself, as we didn't have the cash at this time for me to go with her. I took the coupon and showed it to the agent. He checked and said do you want to go with her? You know what I said, YES.

A $300.00 round trip for me at no extra cost, can't beat that.

Thanks, Amtrak Guest Rewards.


----------

